# In the hospital losing my twins at 21 weeks



## klabro

I found out about a week ago that my cervix had thinned out completely. At that time I had a Pessary placed. Went back for my one week follow up today and my water was bulging and dilated to a 3. I'm not just in the hospital laying and waiting to deliver my babies. My nurse from today lost her baby at 37 weeks and has been able to talk me through and help me at least have some sort of comfort in a time when nothing feels comforting.


----------



## Dollybird

Aw I'm so sorry. :cry: I know no words will bring any comfort just now, but sometimes venting helps, so if you need to vent the heres the place. Big hugs to you. :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## mhazzab

I'm so so sorry to hear what you are going through. I lost twins at 23 weeks so I've been where you are and it makes me so sad to hear someone going through the same thing. If you need someone to talk to I'm here x


----------



## Andypanda6570

I am here for you also, it's just a horrible thing to go through and I am so sorry...It is not something you just get over, it's a hard battle. Please know we are all here for you night and day. I know it's crazy, but this forum and it's beautiful women has helped me immensely ...So just come in and post everyday if that makes you feel better, we all know what you are going and what you will go through..All my love, I wish I could take this pain for you, I honestly do...XOXOOXOXOX:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## klabro

Thanks so much ladies. It was the most difficult thing I've ever had to do. I delivered my son first and was able to hold him for over an hour until he passed away. My daughter was born right after that and I was able to hold and love her until she passed away. It gave me a small sense of peace in a horrible situation holding those precious little babies. It breaks my heart to think of what could have been for them. After the delivery they couldn't slow my bleeding and the placentas were not coming so I did end up needing a D & C.


----------



## george83

I wish there was something I could say. I'm so sorry for your loss but I'm glad you found peace in having that precious time when you could hold them. Thinking of you and your family x x x


----------



## Dollybird

Aw bless u my heart breaks for u. Glad u got to hold those lovely little bundles and have some time with them. Something to treasure and hold on to. Can't even begin to imagine what you're going through but thoughts are with you. Xxx


----------



## klabro

Thanks everyone I have so many emotions going through me right now I really don't know how or what to feel. I was discharged from the hospital and I just feel empty to be at home without 2 healthy little babies.


----------



## Andypanda6570

I am so sorry, my heart just breaks ..I can't lie it is gonna be a tough road ahead, but I promise promise things do get a bit better..When everyone told me that I didn't believe them, but it is true.. In all this mess and the crying and the pain, keep that little note in the back of ur brain, that you will be ok and you will get through it, not over it, through it...:cry::cry::cry::cry:It's been 4 years for me and I still cry and i always will, but the pain is not anywhere near when it first happened, thank God....If you need a friend me and we are always here, just message me... Thank you for updating , I know it is so very hard.. I wish you peace .. Sending much love ur way, remember you are not alone, ever..XOXOXOXO
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Boozlebub

I am very sorry to hear of your losses. I hope you have a good support network around you. Thinking of you xx


----------



## mhazzab

I'm glad you were able to hold them and I'm sure they knew their mummy was there for them and it gave them as much comfort as it did you.

Returning home empty handed is just awful, I remember feeling so empty and broken and completely lost.

Like Andypanda says it's a hard road ahead but it is possible to smile again even though it won't feel like it right now.

X


----------



## sethsmummy

I am so very sorry for your losses. I'm glad you got to hold and cradle your precious babies. Sending you so much love xxx


----------



## Wriggley

im so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## calm

My heart breaks reading you :( So so sorry


----------



## klabro

Thanks everyone. It has been an emotionally devastating few days. I feel like my body betrayed me and now on top of it all my milk has came in with a vengeance. I appreciate all of the kind words and support.


----------



## mummy2o

I'm so sorry for your losses. I felt like that after my miscarriage. Have supportive people around you and having a kid helps you keep busy. I had to carry on with my daughters baby groups, although I didn't always felt like it, but it kept me sane at least.


----------

